# Embroidered Masonic Patches Heat Applied



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

I need a little assistance. I have a customer who wants a shirt with some embroidered patches to represent various freemason concepts and levels. I have been able to find a few places that do sell patches with various masonic images. However, I am specifically looking for one that sells the most. Certainly one that has patches representing each of the 44 degrees within Free Masonry.

I will need to press these on to the shirt via my heat press. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hoodietees said:


> I... Certainly one that has patches representing each of the 44 degrees within Free Masonry... Any help would be appreciated.


There are only 3 degrees in Freemasonry. All others, up to 33 are affiliate organizations. Don't know where you will go for 34-44 as they don't exist. 

You won't get much in the way of patches for these. I can point you to some graphics for various degrees and a patch maker but expect to buy 200 for each design to make it economical.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

THX1138 said:


> There are only 3 degrees in Freemasonry. All others, up to 33 are affiliate organizations. Don't know where you will go for 34-44 as they don't exist.
> 
> You won't get much in the way of patches for these. I can point you to some graphics for various degrees and a patch maker but expect to buy 200 for each design to make it economical.


My customer is looking for specifically a Triple Tau and the Perfect Elu (14th degree), and any Blue House symbols on patches. I found the Triple Tau but have not be able to find the Perfect Elu patch or separate patches with Blue House symbols.


----------

